# MS Word 2007 and PDF Passwords



## Arthur Fox (Feb 6, 2008)

I have MS Word 2007 and I know I am able to publish a document as a PDF. What I would like to do is place password protection on the PDF so that if I email it to others only those with the password can open it. I only have the free Acrobat 9.0 and I am unable to see how to do this. Can anyone tell me the procedure?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Arthur,

From within Word 2007, when saving as PDF, click on the 'Adobe PDF conversion options' button and choose 'apply security'. After clicking OK, you'll get a dialogue box with a password prompt, etc.


----------



## Arthur Fox (Feb 6, 2008)

I am not sure where these buttons are. Please help me.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Arthur,

Have you installed the Microsoft Save as PDF/XPS Plugin? See:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...11-3E7E-4AE6-B059-A2E79ED87041&displaylang=en


----------



## Arthur Fox (Feb 6, 2008)

Installed the add in but still do not see the adobe pdf conversion options button.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Arthur,

Go to Word Options|Save As > Adobe PDF. The 'Adobe PDF conversion options' button is on the lower portion of the dialogue box.


----------



## Arthur Fox (Feb 6, 2008)

Option to save as Adobe PDF does not appear on the list! Just PDF.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Arthur,

Sorry, my error - I was referring to the Save As option created by Adobe's PDFmaker Addin (I've got both that and the MS PDF/XPS tools installed). Since you don't have Adobe Acrobat Professional, that's not an option for you. However, I believe you can apply the security to a PDF using freeware products like Go2PDF (http://www.go2pdf.com/product.html)


----------



## Arthur Fox (Feb 6, 2008)

No, the security option not available in the Go2PDF program either.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Arthur,

According to the Go2PDF website:
*Features of Go2PDF*
...
PDF encryption with password protection support (40-bit and 128-bit protection keys)
PDF access control (7 options)
...​


----------



## Arthur Fox (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, that got me to a tech support email a question option and I am sure they will be able to help. At least I hope so!


----------



## Arthur Fox (Feb 6, 2008)

Only a purchased product will give me security from Adobe. Seems there is no free lunch here. Oh well.


----------



## Bustor Williams (Dec 15, 2009)

PDFs are known to be like this since a long time. You cannot put security or edit them. Most,you can copy from some PDF docs and that is it. This is the reason why professionals use it (the paid version).


----------

